# Circuito con sensores de estacionamiento



## m3mho (Jul 9, 2007)

Hola que tal..... he estado pensando en realizar un circuito con una serie de sensores para ayudarme a la hora de estacionar mi vehiculo y poder estacionarme como todo un experto como si tuviese ojos en la defensa.... Pero la verdad no se muy bien como hacerlo ni que sensores usar me gustaria una alarma de proximidad a unos 5cm bueno me gustaria mucho que me ayudaran a encaminar mi proyecto gracias...


----------



## Mushito (Jul 9, 2007)

algunos links:
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Launchpad/3632/sonar_sc.gif
http://www.redcircuits.com//Page40.htm
traduccion
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## chucky.122 (Feb 25, 2011)

hola Mushito te queria preguntar si hicistes el circuito que esta aqui: http://www.redcircuits.com//Page40.htm si lo hicistes me podrias indicar si te sirvio y que emisor y receptor usastes??? yo lo arme en el protoboard pero el sonoro y cuando lo conecto a la fuente el pitido es constante apenas lo conecto es como que si estuviera activado siempre o se si andaria bien tendria que hacer 2 pitidos por segundo cuando comienza a detectar algo y luego se va haciendo constante pero nose que pasa si alguien lo hizo o saben cual podria ser el problema bienvenido sean las palabras todo sirve desde ya gracias a todos.


----------

